# Acufine



## Mumfandc (Oct 9, 2005)

hello darkroom friends.

Decided to go back to B&W printing. And I grabbed a canister of Acufine off the shelf at B&H, never used it b4...but it was cheap.Anyone here have experience with it? I'm sure some of you may have, since it's been around for quite some time. 

Just did my first Tri-X roll in Acufine. I went by the canister recommended EI and did tri-X at 1000...and developed it for 5.5 minutes (120 film). The negatives didn't seem to have good density range. I think I'm going to try it out at 1600 next time.

How long does this stuff last on the shelf? I also bought some of the replenisher, but haven't mixed it yet.

You can see my photo results in the "General" forum under "Art studio pics". http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31807

Though, I had to do some PS levels adjustment, cuz they looked too dark in the browser.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 9, 2005)

Acufine? Is that under the Patterson label? They did a number of developers all using 'Acu-' as a prefix.
If it is then there is a strong probability that it is one of Geoff Crawley's. He did a lot of work on developers in the 70's through the BJP.
I have a lot of his formulae with some data but they are all under his lab pre-fixes (FX-) so unless one of us is lucky and finds a linking reference....
But if anyone is interested and has lab facilities and likes mixing their own I have a lot of interesting formulae - including a 'grain booster'.


----------

